# Ciivilian training



## babyjoker (4 Mar 2006)

Can your civilian training/experience help you bypass any Army training? 

ie: If you are/were a civilain police officer and join the reserve MP's could you bypass parts of your QL3 or QL5?

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2006)

If it were reversed, would it be true?

No is probably the best answer to this question.


----------



## Dissident (6 Mar 2006)

No.

Considering that reserve MP do not hold peace officer status as a rule, do not train or deploy in any law enforcement role, its a moot point.

Previous experience is always valued, but it won't let you skip any part of the training.


----------



## lawandorder (6 Mar 2006)

Are Reg force MP's peace officers?  I know they carry Tin, but not sure how they fall under the Civi criminal code.  I know their powers under DND and all that, but not sure about their actual designation.


----------



## MikeL (6 Mar 2006)

Blaisboy said:
			
		

> Are Reg force MP's peace officers?


AFAIK, yes they are.


----------

